# I found a pigeon covered in oil.



## rawkatherine (Feb 26, 2007)

Help, I found a pigeon under a dumpster, I put it in a large box with paper towels and called lots of animal places, it is sunday and no one was answering. It is covered in black oil and stinks but seems fine besides from that. I have it in my bathroom and gave it wild bird food and water which it loved it can not fly and was VERY thirsty. I was going to give it a bath but too scared to pick it up. I called around to see if a vet would bathe it but they said I had to give the bird to them and they may kill it. I did not crawl under a dumpster to have the pigeon put to sleep. What should I do, it is eating and drinking well, just covered in stinky black oil.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

bathe the pigeon with luke warm water and use some baby shampoo. it should remove some of the oil.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for your compassion, it is a pity that some vets don't share it.

The pigeon needs to be rehydrated first, and seems to be doing well with that.

It might have tried to preen itself and ingested some oil which will be toxic to him , so if you can find some activated charcoal give him a dose. That will stop the oil from being absorbed. Activated charcoal is available at pharmacies in the UK and I expect it will be the same in other countries.

A detergent can be used to wash the feathers. Rinse thoroughly with warm water.

After it has been cleaned the pigeon will need to recover its water proofing, otherwise it could become waterlogged and unable to fly. He could also die from hypothermia if he gets wet and cold.

Until the pigeon has recovered his waterproofing he needs to be kept in a warm dry location, out of draughts and spareyed with water from a mister daily. You could also offer him a bath in a clean cat litter tray.

One the water runs of his feathers instead of soaking in then he will be ready for release.

Cynthia


----------



## SabRhund (Feb 25, 2007)

I know that many many rescues use Dawn dish detergent to clean oil off of wildlife, including waterfowl and such. It's safe.

http://www.sbwcn.org/oiled.shtml

It may take several washings to get all of the oil off, but warm water and a clean rinse are important.

Thanks so much for helping this bird, and fighting for his life, even when those who have taken an oath to save animals lives are so quick to throw one away.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I have read here on the site that Dawn dishwashing soap is also good to use.

Hopefully, Feral Pigeon will be on to help. She had to work with a "covered" bird!

Glad to hear that your bird is eating and drinking. Other knowledgeable members will be along...

Welcome to the site and thank you for rescuing!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

rawkatherine said:


> Help, I found a pigeon under a dumpster, I put it in a large box with paper towels and called lots of animal places, it is sunday and no one was answering. It is covered in black oil and stinks but seems fine besides from that. I have it in my bathroom and gave it wild bird food and water which it loved it can not fly and was VERY thirsty.
> 
> *I was going to give it a bath but too scared to pick it up.* I called around to see if a vet would bathe it but they said I had to give the bird to them and they may kill it. I did not crawl under a dumpster to have the pigeon put to sleep. What should I do, it is eating and drinking well, just covered in stinky black oil.


Welcome to Pigeon-Talk.
Thanks so much for rescuing this poor pij.

Please don't be scared to pick him up. They really are adorable birds.  
He may growl or attempt to 'wing slap', but that's only because he's frightened. He won't hurt you. 

Yes, Dawn is a good choice. It may take several baths to get the job done.
But soon enough, your new found friend will be 'squeeky' clean.  

So glad to see he is eating & drinking. Hydration is definitely a must.

Please keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so very much for rescuing this pigeon. When we get in a bird that is covered in grease, oil, goop or anything sticky we do the following.

1. Place pigeon in a cage with a heating pad underneath. Cover the cage on 3 sides and the top to help keep warmth in. Keep away from any draft. Heat is absolutely essential to their recovery because the greasy substance makes them cold.

2. We usually just wipe the bird down the first day and let him settle in and know we're not going to hurt him. Provide seed and water and quiet.

3. By the 2nd day, we fill a dishpan with warm water - not hot - but the water needs to be hotter than you would normally give them to bathe in to help break down the grease. Take a washcloth or sponge and put Dawn dish washing liquid on the cloth, put the bird in the water (and you may have to hold him down) and start working the soapy cloth over his feathers. Be very careful to not get the soapy cloth around his ears or nose. As soon as he is lathered pretty well, dip the cloth in the water and start rinsing him down. We then empty the pan, add more water and begin rinsing him again. We remove the pan and using the sink sprayer rinse off the soap really well, several times. Place the pigeon on a large, warm towel, and get as much excess moisture off as you can. We hold the pigeon in our lap and, using a hair dryer set on low, gently dry him with that. Don't let the hair dryer get too close to him because even on low it may be too hot.

4. The pigeon will probably still be sticky but place him back in his heated cage to rest. Repeat the bathing process each day until the grease is removed.

5. We have also had success using chinchilla dust on these birds. After they are mostly dry from the hair dryer, we sprinkle the dust on the feathers - never the head - and, moving in the direction the feathers grow, rub in the dust. It tends to bind the oil and will sometimes "pill" up so it can be removed with a soft toothbrush.

Good luck with this little guy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I just want to add, to make sure you use the original formula of Dawn dish wash liquid, as it is different from the others. The others can be harsh.


http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/76242/dawn_dishwashing_detergent_its_not.html


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I seem to remember that the origional formula Dawn is the one to use.

Charis


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Whats the status of the pije now. Has the oil been removed yet. How do you think the oil got to him?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'll chime in for Dawn. It is a LONG process though, long meaning months perhaps. I found a "black" pigeon years ago who, with daily washings for two months in Dawn, came out to be a light grey. It took literally two months to get the black oil out of her feathers.  But she turned out perfectly normal and very happy. Good luck!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi rawkatherine, 



Young Pigeons who have been frequenting dumpsters can indeed get very oily, usually from rancid or disused spillage of Vegetable Oils used in frying...and from dumpsters located behind fast food places or chineese restaurants, where forraging under the dumpsters, ( as well as eating fried tid bits or batter crumbs and so on, ) they gradually get more and more oil on them, matting their Feathers, and often impedeing or preventing their flying.

I just got one three days ago like this, young but not a squeaker...not able to fly, strong as a Bull...wiley...had terrible thread-feet on top of it...so far so good, 'baths' to begin soon...and yes, it can take quite a few weeks or months sometimes with these.

Make sure the Bath Water is not so deep as to inconvenience his face and breathing of course...

Adding fresh Olive Oil to his Seeds, stirring them so all glisten slightly is very good for them generally, and good for their skin, which baths can dry our somewhat...

I am tempted to try soaing Olive Oil into his Feathers in some 'test' areas, say the day before, to see how when 'that' washes out with the Dawn, if it takes out more of the old rancid accumulated Oil scum with it than the not test areas, since Oils tend to dissolve other Oils fairly well...


I will report in with my findings on this...


Have fun..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Dawn*



Charis said:


> I seem to remember that the original formula Dawn is the one to use.
> 
> Charis


I just happen to have half a bottle on my pigeon supply shelf, It is blue, has a picture of a mallard duck in flight, states original scent and also states "rescuing wildlife for over 25 years". It worked great on my last rescue...Barbie.


----------



## rawkatherine (Feb 26, 2007)

The pigeon is doing well, I tried to bath it but no oil came off. I dont think I used enough soap. Will try again tomorrow. The dumpster I found the bird in is next to a chinese restaurant and there is allways a lot of grease in there.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...mine, is from the ( under the ) dumpsters of 'Jack in the Box'...

Probably chineese restaurant ones are the worst...

But KFC, or any of them are pretty bad...

It is good to look out for young Pigeons ( one never sees 'old' Pigeons living this way, ) who are ignorant of any other way of Life, sometimes, born close to some restaurant's back area, they soon come to forrage 'there' and progressively get covered in the Oil and so on from going into or beneath the dumpsters...

It is good to grab them when one can and get them strightened out on good wholesome chow and so on, baths, and later to introduce them to a wholesome Flock who forrages Seeds and so on, with whom they will continue to learn things, and to then have a new much healthier Life.

The fast food dumpster diet likely shortens their life-span a great deal, as well as makng for miserable matted gummy soiled Feathers and stinkyness and poor to even no flying if done long enough, and probably does nothing for their self esteem either...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I checked at the store last night and most Dawn soap formulas are safe for wildlife.

Charis


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 


rawkatheryn kindly drove way across Town here this evening to deliver the little 'Oil-Bug No 2' to these Wing-Breezy rooms, where the little one is presently resting nicely in the same Warm-Cage ( tentatively, I t-h-i-n-k they are both young Hens, so...and so far, so good... ) as 'Oil-Bug No 1'...

Poops look good, seems overall a healthy-enough post Fledgeling sub-adult, very sweet disposition, small for it's age, easy and self posessed with itself...seemed glad to see various other Pigeons about too.

Anyway, I will post some images to-morrow sometime...

Both are truely deeply Oily, and I now they are not happy about that.

Baths 'soon'! and puhhhhh-lenty of 'em... likely starting to-morrow day sometime...


Thanks rawkatheryn..!

You're a sweetie...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks Phil for looking after them.

Ron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dr. Doolittle Phil, that is just SUPER! 

How great that rawkatherine lived close enough! Thank you - Phil is the greatest!

Will look forward to pictures and updates, Dr. D...


----------

